# Canoe Stabilizers



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Has anyone ever built any of these? If so, I would be curious to see how you did it. I looked and Cabelas has them for $219, but I have to think that I could do it myself for a lot cheaper than that. Anyways, just looking for some input is all. Thanks.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes. I have built some. I used PVC and a couple of swimming noodles. Then I attached them to the canoe with some zip ties. They worked pretty good. My wife and I took the canoe up to Silver Lake one night and were putting it in and a kid came up and had this real puzzled look on his face. Kid must have been about six. He looked at them, and then looked and me and said "What are thooooose?" I said "They are like training wheels for my canoe." He seemed satisified with that answer and went back to playing in the mud.


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

I made an "outrigger" of sorts for my elcheapo Shopco canoe (6"x1'x4' of styrafoam and a wood and aluminum frame with bungee cords tying it to the canoe crossmember); and it worked just ok...made it hard to steer. The setup was needed when I was using my electric motor. I'm sure it could have been done a lot better...but I ain't that handy. Let us know if you come up with a winning design.


----------

